# Remedy - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

God you guys nailed it. Great job!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mario said:


> God you guys nailed it. Great job!


Yep, what he said. Nice work.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome! One of the first tunes I learned to play. This album and Led Zep II were probably the records that made me pick up a guitar. Great tones, well done!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another great tune, and, as usual, LLB hits it out of the park.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello gentlemen and please knew we all greatly appreciate you sharing your time to check out the vid and thanks as well for the very kind feedback! We have a few more of these coming...hope this finds everyone very well, dale.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Wondering @dale 

Do you find bending with a capo odd or unstable? I've always avoided it. I don't vice-grip the capo and tune after as some do. That's something I would try myself. 


What you say?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

I totally agree - unstable is a great description. I don't like to 'vice grip' them either so I have the same issue. This was a challenge on this tune but the guitar seemed to do pretty well and I tried not to be overly aggressive when bending.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder what Albert Collins did. Didn't he always have one?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

seems like he did...not to be sarcastic but he prob played out of tune a lot! I think maybe heavier strings could help and just developing a touch for it - it's definitely challenging!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Thats as good as a cover can be  Do you guys have any originals?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Sure appreciate you checking this out! As of now no - maybe someday under a different format we might give that a try - really appreciate the interest!

best,
dale


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing I can add that hasn't been said already but I will give a shout out to the vocalist, great job!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for checking this out...i know Mike will appreciate the shout out - i thought he was great too!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

dale said:


> Sure appreciate you checking this out! As of now no - maybe someday under a different format we might give that a try - really appreciate the interest!
> 
> best,
> dale


No money in originals anyway  Would be cool to hear this line-up do some Faces covers


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Another great performance by you guys! I always enjoy them. Does LLB play live? I'll be passing through KY to and from Nashville in Sept. If you were playing anywhere and the times lined up I'd probably make the stop to see this band.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

that would work for me - i get excited just thinking about kicking off Stay With Me!

Hamstrung - thanks for the kind post! I wish we could hook up but we don't play any live shows, save one, here in Lexington. This year it's in Nov - please know we all greatly appreciate the interest and kind feedback!


----------

